# 3 New Bettas :)



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have two new bettas now and I love them both so dearly. I was at Big Al's yesterday buying some new supplies and my mom said that she wanted to start a tank or tetras. She picked out 5 neons and 2 blue............ They are so little its funny looking at them compared to all my bigger fish. Anyways, I quickly skimmed over the bettas there thinking that they wouldn't have anything too interesting when I saw him.... the most amazing betta I have ever seen. He is a steel blue HM betta and his name is R2D2.

















Then as we were paying, my mom spotted a HUGE red VT and she just had to buy him and he is now in his old little tank and his name is Elmo.
(I'll take pictures of Elmo a little later and post them on this thread.)

She then spots some little bags with bettas in them behind the counter, slightly out of the way, and she asked the lady who was bagging our fish if they were for sale and of course YES! So I walked over and oh my goodness I found a red marble HMPK. :-D I'm kind of second guessing myself though because the people who sold my him said that he was a guy but to me he looks like a girl so I'm gonna need some opinions from all you helpful people. I tried looking for the little white dot that all the females have but I can't find one on him, it doesn't really help that his fins cover that spot most of the time. Unforunately, he/she still doesn't have a name so hopefully once I get a gender then I will be able to think of a name.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh WOW, they're both fantastic! R2D2 is absolutely stunning with the red eyes!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I like the first one's red/pink eyes. he's a pretty fish, and your female is cute!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Definitely looks like a female to me, though I could be wrong.

They look amazing! Congrats on your lucky finds!


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

I think the pretty red betta is a lady  And I love the steel blue guy; he matches my abercrombie shirt!! XD


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

I think, Blayze, the red HMPK is actually a boy. Its a little tricky to tell since he has a patch of white on his belly but it doesn't look like he has the white spot that female bettas do. Hopefully I'm right about this. 
Thanks for all the nice comments about R2D2, I'm sure he appreciates them too, lol. Hopefully later on, if I can find a nice female for him, then I will use him as a breeder.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

WOAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT RED FEMALE IS AMAZING!! I WANT TO BUY HER LOL!!!

SHE IS JUST STUNNING!! I WANT HER SO BAD Bettalover101!!!!

CAN I HAVE HER? LOL JUST KIDDING


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

I love the red betta!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

weluvbettas said:


> i love the red betta!!!


i know isnt she fantastic?!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

It does indeed look like a little girlie  The shape of the body, her dorsal fin, and her ventral fins all indicate a gorgeous girlie. She's absolutely stunning though, the best female betta I've ever seen.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

its definitely a she! i would steal her from you!! lol shes the most amazing female betta i have ever seen in my entire life!! and ive seen some pretty stunning females!!


----------



## PucknLoki (Sep 10, 2010)

oooh love r2d2 <333333


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks everybody! Ya, I second guessed myself, checked HER again and tada its a baby girl! lol. I'm still going to keep the name Blayze since its awesome and shes awesome. Anybody have any suggestions as to who I should breed her to? I have her in a divided 10g with R2D2 and hes already made a giant bubble nest.  If anybody finds some nice males on AB that I could breed Blayze to, please post them. I'll upload more pictures of them a little later, Elmo too.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

LOL I love the names you picked out for them


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

*More Pictures!!*

Heres more pictures since I'm camera happy today.

*R2D2*

















*Blayze*









*Meet Elmo! He is my mom's betta.*

















Hope everybody likes these photos!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Seriously, your girlie looks like she could be on Aquabid o.o And Elmo has some /nice/ fins for a VT! Not all curly like many VTs are! All of them are gorgeous x3


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Are you going to breed R2D2?


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm thinking about it, once I can get a really nice female or when Trix grows up. He seems like he would be a good dad since hes already got a bubble nest going.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Beautiful fishies!! I love Elmo, he has the cutest face! And I agree, i'm sure that Blayze is a girlie. She does look like she could be on Aquabid! Love the halfmoon too, he's the same color as my Chance!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

did the HM build that bubblenest? because that is huge!!!


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yup he built it in one day, i was soo impressed. Now my red VT Houdini has built one too and its sooo thick. I was like oh my goodness, good job guys.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow you have your self some good pairs! 
(if you were to breed:/


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yup. R2D2 has built a giant bubble nest now taking up more than one side of his tank. I still haven't found a good girlie for R2D2 or a nice male for Blayze. I'll upload some new pictures of my male's bubble nests soon since Houdini has also made a nice thick bubble nest.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I love the red female. She's BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

BettaLover101 said:


> I have two new bettas now and I love them both so dearly. I was at Big Al's yesterday buying some new supplies and my mom said that she wanted to start a tank or tetras. She picked out 5 neons and 2 blue............ They are so little its funny looking at them compared to all my bigger fish. Anyways, I quickly skimmed over the bettas there thinking that they wouldn't have anything too interesting when I saw him.... the most amazing betta I have ever seen. He is a steel blue HM betta and his name is R2D2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG They are so gorgeous. I am so happy when bettas saved from the store:lol:


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks, I'm actually going out now to check out some LFSs since they got their new bettas in today. I'll let you guys know if I get any additions.


----------

